# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  New Challenge #2

## PostScript99

After Matt1 won my last challenge the _very next night_ ::roll:: , I am creating a new one with the same rules as before, which is: use any technique, as long as you have never successfully used it before. Oh, and no lucid aids.

This challenge is designed to get people like me off of DILD and give newbies an advantage. How does that sound?  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woohoo! Gonna try FILD again. First one to the finish line wins a cookie  ::happy::

----------


## Ginsan

I just read the finguer induced LD tutorial and I am going to try it tonight!! The cookie's mine!! BUWAAAHHAHA  ::D:

----------


## Ginsan

Dayum I failed to fild last night! You know why? HUH?! I was TOO SLEEPY TO REMEMBER!  Darn it :S

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had an LD but it was a DILD damnit!!

----------


## Ginsan

I was autosuggesting myself to have an LD and to wake up after (for my first DEILD) but instead of falling asleep fully only my body fell asleep.. I have never had a WILD and never expierienced SP consciously but I am very sure that if I waited about 20-30 seconds more my body would be asleep and I could have started imagining my dream scene succesfully.. But I got scared  :Sad:   I woke myself up and fell asleep about 20 minutes later and woke op at the correct time not remember any dreams  :Sad:

----------

